# New to this thread



## oon1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi all, 
have been a member for about a week and am just really working out how use the site. It has been really good reading your posts, at least i know that i'm not completely mad or at least there are others out there as mad as me .
Having support makes all the difference. This week i feel like a massive burden has been lifted off my shoulders just reading everyone elses story. I was feeling a bit selfish, like i was not 'properly infertile' so what was i whinging about but after looking at the posts i realise that i am as entitled as anyone to feel upset about this. 
Thanks everyone, it makes me feel like i have a modicum of control over the situation - not the bfp's or the bfns but over how i deal with it.  

oona


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, As Clarity say's, welcome to the site.  Give me a shout if you need any help with finding things xx


----------



## oon1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi there thanks for the welcome  , how are we all this week? ? ? ? 
I'm looking for information on donor sperm and insemination any ideas. Most of the info i have found has been on egg donation.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Have you tried using the search facility on the site?  Just click on the button at the top and type in whatever you want.

There is a board as well for donor sperm and have a look at the male factors board, they should help you out with any info.


----------

